# few things from the greenhouse



## Pete (Sep 1, 2010)

every violacea/bellina i have is flowering now, they love this time of year!
here _Phal. violacea _






_Phal. violacea var. coerulea_






_Catasetum fimbriatum
_






_Coelogyne usitana
_





_Dimeranda stenopetalum
_





_Bulbophyllum deearei
_





_Stanhopea panamensis
_





_Laelia purpurata_ roots!





_Cattleya aclandiae
_http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn49/pwiggin/IMG_1393.jpg


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 1, 2010)

:drool: A lot of beauties: phals, coel., bulbo, catas., and aclandiae of course!!!! Can't wait to see the panamensis blooms :drool: !!! Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 1, 2010)

What a cheerful group! I especially love those purpurata roots - now that's a happy plant. :clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 1, 2010)

:clap: all certainly nice, the fimbriatum impressed me the most! :drool::drool:


----------



## GuRu (Sep 1, 2010)

Lovely blooms on well grown plants!
I like especially that extraordinary dark clone of C. fimbriatum


----------



## etex (Sep 1, 2010)

:clap::clap:Lots of amazing, well grown treasures in your greenhouse!! Can't wait to see the Stanhopia bloom. The laelia roots are awesome!!
Can't wait for the Bulbophyllum dearei ( very,very cool), and the other plants I am getting from you!! Do you grow your bulbos in sphagnum?


----------



## Pete (Sep 1, 2010)

yes etex.. thats the only way to go


----------



## NYEric (Sep 1, 2010)

What's the weather like there now? Nice Coerulea!


----------



## Jorch (Sep 1, 2010)

All very nice plants!! I esp love the fimbriatum! It's gorgeous :drool:


----------



## Pete (Sep 1, 2010)

Eric- it's summer time here, hot (mid to high 80's) mostly sunny everyday.. Notes are cooler, ~70 and sometimes a little rainy


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice, Pete!


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 1, 2010)

Great plants as always...  Got a question: Do you water your plants everyday if they're in sphagnum..?


----------



## Pete (Sep 2, 2010)

no way. in my opinion sphagnum can be the best medium ever if you pack the plants correctly in them (not too tightly) and water properly. in the summer i water my plants basically every third day, and in the winter every fourth day, with additional waterings here and there as necessary, and vice versa. i dont know that i would water any plant every single day, regardless of the media or plant, *unless* its a mounted plant. also, as is the case with most things in life, using the best quality ingredients will treat you the best... (i.e. Pure New Zealand Sphagnum)


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 2, 2010)

Pete do you use fresh sphagnum, or dried one (how wet after reviving it through water)!? Jean


----------



## PaphMadMan (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice variety, and all obviously well grown. The Dimerandra is my favorite. Any tips on this species? I just got one.


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 2, 2010)

I see. Thanks. I do water everyday because I grow using pure charcoal...  For epiphytes though, not paphs..


----------



## etex (Sep 27, 2010)

Pete- Nice tips on the sphagnum!! I totally changed my way on potting in sphagnum after receiving your great species! Had been planting way too tight.

The Bulb dearei you sent is a real treasure. The second bloom is open, and noticed 3 more flower buds are on the way. Also, It's super cool the way the lip has a moveable part that swings!!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm using sphagnum alot more than I use to, packing it loosely is the key, makes all the difference!


----------



## swamprad (Sep 27, 2010)

Great photos! The B. dearii I got from you was pulled for judging last week, but wasn't awarded, still just getting pulled is a good thing. And the Phal. violacea alba has its first bloom -- awesome combo with my bellina.


----------



## Kavanaru (Sep 28, 2010)

very nice all of them! but that Catasetum fimbriatum is fantastic! and also de Dimerandra


----------



## Pete (Sep 28, 2010)

Diane and Mark-glad you like the _B. dearei_'s its certainly one of my old favorites and that is a great individual plant with nice clear bright color and good form. i love the hinged lip too!


----------



## e-spice (Sep 30, 2010)

Well you're an incredible grower, that's for sure.

e-spice


----------

